# Playing guitar with my dog Carmen



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

That was great. Thanks


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, Carmen's a good looking boy.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Great video!.


----------



## Olympia (Jan 11, 2010)

Awww, so cute!!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Wonderful!


----------

